

Questions VCs Will Ask and What They Mean - biznickman
http://www.socialtimes.com/2011/01/entrepreneurs-corner-10-questions-vcs-will-ask-and-what-it-means/

======
jdp23
It's a great list of questions, but don't take the translations too literally.
Usually when VCs ask "what's your exit strategy" they're just checking to see
whether you've been thinking about, not looking to take you out as CEO. If you
go into every conversation expecting the person you're talking with to be
evil, it will really warp your experience.

~~~
neworbit
That's true. Don't be too paranoid, otherwise that'll come across to the VC as
"this might be interesting but too adversarial to invest in."

But also, don't overlook the prospect that the person you're talking to is
evil. Happens more than we'd like to think; lot of sharks in these waters.

------
joshu
When I hear pitches by startups, I always despise the TAM slide. I'm more
interested in markets that are too new to calculate.

I worry that VCs who ask what the size of the market is are looking for
evidence where there isn't any.

~~~
ecachette
"Start-ups CREATE markets" - Kai Huang

~~~
tjmaxal
Need is infinite. All markets already exist and successful start ups just
create products and services that capitalize on novel approaches to old
problems. There are no blue oceans.

------
mymex1
"1. Where did you get your idea? Translation: if your simple idea is so great,
why hasn’t anyone else done it?"

I assume every idea I think up has already been thought of, in fact, I'm
almost certain they have been. A better question to ask would be "How are you
going to successfully execute your idea?"

------
damoncali
Sorry I'm late. Translation: I'm not sorry I'm late. Did you park in my space?

I kid, I kid. I love VC's.

